# Aus PR or Canada PR



## indian01 (Feb 29, 2012)

Hi all,

Anyone who has applied for both Canada and Aus PR?

Lets assume if both works out which country you would prefer?


----------



## divyap (May 11, 2013)

indian01 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Anyone who has applied for both Canada and Aus PR?
> 
> Lets assume if both works out which country you would prefer?



I prefer to have both.


----------



## busiaussie (Nov 15, 2012)

indian01 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Anyone who has applied for both Canada and Aus PR?
> 
> Lets assume if both works out which country you would prefer?


Australia is having work life balance but very small market. Being in Canada you have USA option after complete certain years of stay. So its either work life balance or land of opportunities.


----------



## indian01 (Feb 29, 2012)

busiaussie said:


> Australia is having work life balance but very small market. Being in Canada you have USA option after complete certain years of stay. So its either work life balance or land of opportunities.


You can move to US on E3 visa after Aus citizenship same like T1 visa of Canada after citizenship.

Now I m not sure how E3 visa approval works for Indian nationals after they have exhausted first approval that they got for 2 yrs. Not sure if its easy to get E3 visa for Indians cum Australian after that. I read in some of thread that Indian-Australian don't get E3 second time n they have to seek Employer who can start their GC in that 2 yrs time.


----------



## dragoman (Mar 29, 2013)

indian01 said:


> You can move to US on E3 visa after Aus citizenship same like T1 visa of Canada after citizenship.
> 
> Now I m not sure how E3 visa approval works for Indian nationals after they have exhausted first approval that they got for 2 yrs. Not sure if its easy to get E3 visa for Indians cum Australian after that. I read in some of thread that Indian-Australian don't get E3 second time n they have to seek Employer who can start their GC in that 2 yrs time.


If you eventually want to go US then apply for H1B .. 


Doesn't make sense spending a good 4-5 yrs in AUS/CAN & then uprooting everything to shift to US .


----------



## umairmahmood (Apr 9, 2013)

indian01 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Anyone who has applied for both Canada and Aus PR?
> 
> Lets assume if both works out which country you would prefer?



I have applied for both, I believe Canada is better option. My two main objectives for immigration are:
1. Better quality of life
2. Better future of children.

I believe quality of live is same in both, however I've heard that society in Canada is way too friendly.

but for children future, Canada is better option since quality of education is too good, more south asian are over there and higher education is very very plus point.


----------



## indian01 (Feb 29, 2012)

dragoman said:


> If you eventually want to go US then apply for H1B ..
> 
> 
> Doesn't make sense spending a good 4-5 yrs in AUS/CAN & then uprooting everything to shift to US .


Getting H1B is not so easy and then H1B is not better option when compared to T1N or E3 visa. 

And if GC doesn't workout in US , you have fall back plan to come back to either canada or aus as now you will be citizen in either of country. Going back to India after spending 6 yrs in US is tough deal.

And hence I ask this Question - 

One can move to US on E3 visa after Aus citizenship same like T1 visa of Canada after citizenship.

* Now I m not sure how E3 visa approval works for Indian nationals after they have exhausted first approval that they got for 2 yrs. Not sure if its easy to get E3 visa for Indians cum Australian after that. I read in some of thread that Indian-Australian don't get E3 second time n they have to seek Employer who can start their GC in that 2 yrs time. Anyone knows about it for sure, pls share if you do. *


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

Australia, no doubt. 

1. Canada is too cold and depressing. Australia has better weather much suitable for me 
2. Canada has no outdoor sports like Cricket, Tennis. Aussies play almost all sports I know. All Canada has limited sports because of weather.
3. Canada has no Jobs and people dont wish to relocate to remote areas because of weather again. Australia has less jobs but people do get jobs.
4. Canadian PR has no definite timeline or a decent tracking system, It could take years before they make a decision which is annoying. So many potential immigrants applications were just thrown out recently.


Australia is no dreamland I am aware of it and life is a struggle everywhere but its better to fight against man than nature for survival..However it is nice to hold both PR but Canada can give you a pain in the process...
Good Luck!


----------



## About2013 (Jul 30, 2013)

umairmahmood said:


> I have applied for both, I believe Canada is better option. My two main objectives for immigration are:
> 1. Better quality of life
> 2. Better future of children.
> 
> ...


Let me tell you from my personal exp. Canada is best place to live but for work i can't say. 

One more thing in Canada you find more friendly people (very less ethnic/religious discrimination in daily life) compare to UK/USA/Australia.

But you need to take in consideration the harsh weather also when deciding. In CANADA except main cities public transportation is not as good as Australia. 

Car is must if you decide to move to Canada. I suggest you you should move to BC (but please check job opportunity) as weather is really good compare to rest of Canada.


----------



## indian01 (Feb 29, 2012)

findraj said:


> Australia, no doubt.
> 
> 1. Canada is too cold and depressing. Australia has better weather much suitable for me
> 2. Canada has no outdoor sports like Cricket, Tennis. Aussies play almost all sports I know. All Canada has limited sports because of weather.
> ...


Thanks for your inputs.

Please let me know if you know about my E3 visa related to question as well, I m looking for respnse on this - 
And hence I ask this Question -

One can move to US on E3 visa after Aus citizenship same like T1 visa of Canada after citizenship.

*Now I m not sure how E3 visa approval works for Indian nationals after they have exhausted first approval that they got for 2 yrs. Not sure if its easy to get E3 visa for Indians cum Australian after that. I read in some of thread that Indian-Australian don't get E3 second time n they have to seek Employer who can start their GC in that 2 yrs time. Anyone knows about it for sure, pls share if you do. *


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

About2013 said:


> One more thing in Canada you find more friendly people (very less ethnic/religious discrimination in daily life) compare to UK/USA/Australia.


Let me tell you from my personal experience as well, you think those people in Canada are friendly. But in reality they only act as friendly because the other option could prove costly for them. Racial Discrimination is very rampant but they only dont display it because of legal issues they will have to deal with later. 

Most Canadians are warm at heart towards humans and animals in general but when it comes to mixing or marrying, they would stay away..

In Australia, they may be rude and less tolerant about migrants compared to Canadians but they do accept migrants and do mix with the cultures and people a lot more than Canadians do. Recently Wasim Akram married (or is going to marry?) an Australian, Shikhar Dhawan is married to an Australian. One of my cousin brother is married to an Australian. 

They are open at heart where as in Canada they wouldnt seem very keen to open up..

No offence meant and its only based on my personal experience and thoughts


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

indian01 said:


> Thanks for your inputs.
> 
> *Now I m not sure how E3 visa approval works for Indian nationals after they have exhausted first approval that they got for 2 yrs. Not sure if its easy to get E3 visa for Indians cum Australian after that. I read in some of thread that Indian-Australian don't get E3 second time n they have to seek Employer who can start their GC in that 2 yrs time. Anyone knows about it for sure, pls share if you do. *


Sorry no idea


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

findraj said:


> Australia, no doubt.
> 
> 1. Canada is too cold and depressing. Australia has better weather much suitable for me
> 2. Canada has no outdoor sports like Cricket, Tennis. Aussies play almost all sports I know. All Canada has limited sports because of weather.
> ...


What about hockey??? And lacrosse?? People play tennis in the summer but you're right, no cricket. It doesn't exist in North America. I still don't know how it's played...

And it's not cold all year round, Canada does have summer! But you're right, winter can be a bit depressing with the snow and cold etc. You can't beat Aussie weather.


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

ozbound12 said:


> What about hockey??? And lacrosse?? People play tennis in the summer but you're right, no cricket. It doesn't exist in North America. I still don't know how it's played...
> 
> And it's not cold all year round, Canada does have summer! But you're right, winter can be a bit depressing with the snow and cold etc. You can't beat Aussie weather.


Yup forgot about Lacrosse but Ice hockey is their favourite I guess..

I guess Canada did have a team in one of the Cricket World Cups but made it last on the board.

Its wonderful there in summer, I just wished it could stay longer and the weather forecast is not the news of the day..

I think I connect more with the Aussies hence my choice, but do miss Canada..:canada:


----------



## Rocky Balboa (Feb 15, 2013)

East or West, Oz is the best!!!


----------



## EE-India (May 16, 2009)

indian01 said:


> Getting H1B is not so easy and then H1B is not better option when compared to T1N or E3 visa.
> 
> * Now I m not sure how E3 visa approval works for Indian nationals after they have exhausted first approval that they got for 2 yrs. Not sure if its easy to get E3 visa for Indians cum Australian after that. I read in some of thread that Indian-Australian don't get E3 second time n they have to seek Employer who can start their GC in that 2 yrs time. Anyone knows about it for sure, pls share if you do. *


It looks like you are more keen on USA rather than AUS or CAN, and want to use that long route of E3. What if someone says that second E3 is not possible for Indians! Are you going to drop the option of Australia PR? 

http://forums.whirlpool.net.au/archive/2124138

Anyway, this is the place where you can get little more information on E3. But Remember, today is today, do not decide anything based on what is happening with this visa now. This visa was created for Australians back in 2005, until today this has not reached the maximum gap of 10,000. But looking at the interest from Indian IT on E3 , this might also become like H1B ( 200,000 application for 65,000 visas ) in 4 years time and will go into lottery or even US government might say that Australian by birth is only eligible , like they have for GC preference. So ideally if your target is USA, you should look for the ways to get there straight rather than waiting 5 years in another country 

Coming back to main subject, I do have Canada and Australia PR. Came back from Canada within 6 months, only because of personal reason; I would not dump any of these countries because each got its own merits and demerits


----------



## tara.jatt (May 15, 2012)

Who told you this? Stop taking his/her advice. Any visa process for any country is governed by rules. The only rule to get E3 is that:
1. You should be Australian Citizen ( your origin doesn't matter)
2. You should show "non-immigrant" intent at the time of E3 interview, that means you should satisfy the visa officer that you will come back to Australia after completing your work assignment there and dont intend to settle there permanently. 

If you satisfy this criteria, you can get as many approvals as you want. 


Now, from your post, it seems that your only motivation to get Australian citizenship is to come to USA and stay here, which means you are just planning to violate the 2nd criteria mentioned above, so if you are not able to prove your ties to Australia (or anywhere outside USA), or you showed intent to stay permanently in USA, you will even find it hard to get the first E3 as well. 

I hope this helps with your doubt.



indian01 said:


> * Now I m not sure how E3 visa approval works for Indian nationals after they have exhausted first approval that they got for 2 yrs. Not sure if its easy to get E3 visa for Indians cum Australian after that. I read in some of thread that Indian-Australian don't get E3 second time n they have to seek Employer who can start their GC in that 2 yrs time. Anyone knows about it for sure, pls share if you do. *


----------



## indian01 (Feb 29, 2012)

findraj said:


> Sorry no idea





tara.jatt said:


> Who told you this? Stop taking his/her advice. Any visa process for any country is governed by rules. The only rule to get E3 is that:
> 1. You should be Australian Citizen ( your origin doesn't matter)
> 2. You should show "non-immigrant" intent at the time of E3 interview, that means you should satisfy the visa officer that you will come back to Australia after completing your work assignment there and dont intend to settle there permanently.
> 
> ...


I thought I read somewhere that origin does matter, if not then that's great.

I dont know 4 years down the line where I intend to settle, but I definitely want the route for USA be open for me/ my family since I have house in US and my kid is US citizen, so may be he would like to go to US for higher studies so for this reason I want to be in country from where going to US (and if required settling) in US (short term initially) is manageable unlike by being in Indian Passport holder it's tough if not impossible.

I think I was never be trying for Can or Aus PR if my GC had gone thru successfully in US, but since due to recession it didnt worked out, and 6 yrs of H1B got exhausted I dont think I m interested in going back to US again and try my luck and go through same insecure future/ job feeling n not able to settle there, sacrifice social life etc. etc....scared of crossing the borders everytime, not able to plan to visit India without any worry....so list is long and yes for this reason I m giving up on US but definetly I want other channels to be easy and open if I need to ever go back to US.

And yes when I will go to US on E3 or T1N visa ofcourse I know I have to tell immigration officer that I dont intend to live there permanently and that might be well true as by that time I will be getting older only and will not be motivated to start from scratch.


----------



## tara.jatt (May 15, 2012)

Country where you were born matters in case of GC processing not in case of E3.



indian01 said:


> I thought I read somewhere that origin does matter, if not then that's great.


----------



## indian01 (Feb 29, 2012)

tara.jatt said:


> Country where you were born matters in case of GC processing not in case of E3.


I see thanks for clarifying.


----------



## dragoman (Mar 29, 2013)

Lets accept this guys .. Australia in terms of Immigration was the last preference for Indians till the other countries closed their doors or made life too difficult . Yes there is No Comparison between India & Australia .. OZ is way way ahead in terms of standard of living etc etc .. 

But Below is & has been the preference over the years:

1) USA 
2) UK
3) Canada
4) UAE or Gulf ( Mainly due to Tax Free BIG Money) 
5) Australia
6) Singapore / Malaysia
7) New Zealand
8) Other European Nations ( Denmark , Germany , Norway , Sweden etc etc .. ) 

Dragoman


----------

